# how to raise horses for meat



## barrel_09 (Jul 17, 2016)

I no longer buying meat from stores, so i am starting a farm from horses to rabbits to a garden. I can't find anything on the web on to raise horses specifically for meat. Can anyone give some good input. Nothing negative just providing food for family.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

No need to raise them! 

There is plenty of horse meat available - craigslist, auctions, etc.

You may want to keep it for a few weeks to "cleans" it or add weight, but that's it.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Agree with the above. You might find a lot of twisted resistance with today's emotionally challenged crowd.

The reason that you can't find any information is that horses have never been raised for meat per se. Where they are eaten it has just been a by product, the end use for livestock in a practical situation. There are no horse breeds which have been selectively bred to produce meat efficiently. Do as suggested above and provide a practical use for unwanted horses if that's what you want, but if you are raising them yourself you'd be better off with anything else, cattle, sheep, hogs, even goats, yaks or bison. That's assuming that you're serious, and not just trying to toy with the horse huggers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Eat mor horse.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Agriculture said:


> The reason that you can't find any information is that horses have never been raised for meat per se. There are no horse breeds which have been selectively bred to produce meat efficiently.


Not in the United States, but France, Japan, Belgium, and some other European countries they have meat breeds of horse that have long been raised specifically for efficient weight gain for butchering. The Ardennes, for example, is a meat horse. Can't remember the name of the breed they use in Japan for most of their meat production. It's something we don't have here in the US.

Iceland culls their native breed of horse heavily, (with the culls being sent up for human consumption) to keep the quality high (since it is a closed gene pool) but they don't select for meat-producing traits when they breed. The "third world" cultures like Kazakhstan that eat a lot of horsemeat do it like Agriculture described - as an end-of-useful-life disposal of culls and old horses.

But, yeah, probably a troll. Sorry-not-sorry, this horse board isn't as bait-able as some others.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Horse meat is of lesser quality nutrition wise than other meat. But as other posters stated, if you want horse meat, just buy culls.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some of the wild horse herds in America were bred (managed) for horse meat in the 70's and 80's. I hauled wild horses from Nevada/Oregon border by the semi load to Western Oregon for "sale". It started as an adoption program but the excess went to butcher. The people that ran the program hauled work horse studs out there to put weight in the herds. Look at them today, no doubt in their lineage. Easy to see as the years went by. They were even sorted for improved weight (larger "steaks"). These studs bred the mares and died because they could not sustain themselves on the overgrazed horse "sanctuaries" (leaving little evidence). Later, many loads went directly to auction, only a few pretty ones were "adopted". People had to buy them at the auction, paying more than they were worth for meat. There was a big market in Washington and later ln Canada for meat for consumtion in Europe. Only the best cuts, the rest was dog food. This led to the closing of places to butcher horses in the U.S....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd be leery of buying "culls" since they probably won't be healthy and if you don't know their histories, you take the risk of eating animals that have been treated with chemicals not approved for human consumption.

There are lots of animals that make more sense to raise if you just want meat.
A few sheep can produce more meat per year than a horse, and are easier to raise and breed.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

barrel_09 said:


> I no longer buying meat from stores, so i am starting a farm from horses to rabbits to a garden. I can't find anything on the web on to raise horses specifically for meat. *Can anyone give some good input.* Nothing negative just providing food for family.


Feed 'em and eat 'em.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd be leery of buying "culls" since they probably won't be healthy and if you don't know their histories, you take the risk of eating animals that have been treated with chemicals not approved for human consumption.
> 
> There are lots of animals that make more sense to raise if you just want meat.
> A few sheep can produce more meat per year than a horse, and are easier to raise and breed.


This was my thoughts. As a lifelong horse owner, I'm not opposed to horse slaughter; I would much rather a horse be used in that manner than live a miserable life of abuse or neglect. I do oppose the manner of dispatch, though. A bullet is cheap and effective.

But how much meat is actually gained versus time and feed? You definitely wouldn't want to eat an animal without a quarantine period, to prevent eating an unhealthy animal...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maura said:


> Horse meat is of lesser quality nutrition wise than other meat. But as other posters stated, if you want horse meat, just buy culls.


This isn't true at all. Do you have a link to a source where you got this idea?


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Back when there were so many baby Belgians available from the PMU farms for a little bit of money, (maybe still, not been into the market for a while) I often thought that if you fed them decent, there would be a lot of growth put on by late fall. Of course, then you'd have to kill baby Belgians, but the little stinkers do grow fast.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I would think you'd spend more on feed and fence, electric running a freezer then on buying ground beef


----------



## barrel_09 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks guys, for the input, tomorrow me the boys are going to make a quarantine pens. I will update the process goes as we purchase some horses.


----------



## barrel_09 (Jul 17, 2016)

Forcast said:


> I would think you'd spend more on feed and fence, electric running a freezer then on buying ground beef [/QUOTE
> 
> ] not here in eastern washington. Ground beef is almost 6.00/ ib. And you really dont know what you are getting either with all the dang chemicals in the meat. And fencing is like scrap metal giving it away.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh c'mon. There's a Wally World in Omak and ground beef ain't no $6 a pound there. But I agree with you about the chemicals.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Alder said:


> Back when there were so many baby Belgians available from the PMU farms for a little bit of money, (maybe still, not been into the market for a while) I often thought that if you fed them decent, there would be a lot of growth put on by late fall. Of course, then you'd have to kill baby Belgians, but the little stinkers do grow fast.


A young Belgian is mostly bone and entrails.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

The slaughterhouses pay less per pound for drafts than they do saddle horses because of the bone-to-meat ratio. But having said that, there was a fellow here in Washington who made pretty good money breeding a ton of Belgians and skimming the cream (say one in ten) to sell to the pullers and other teamsters and selling the rest for meat. He was even still turning a good profit on that even after the US slaughterhouses closed and he was shipping them to Canada.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The Europeans wanted the big cuts, price was more than double back in the day....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You want young horses for meat. Best 2 years old or younger. Horse meat is stringy, very lean and tough when old....James


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I used to drive by a horse lot. The buyer bought cheap horses, made a deal with the feed mill to feed them floor sweeping 3 x daily as horses will founder. There was also an excess of hay that year. The horses gained! One lost all her hair for whatever reason. Some of them were very nice looking but the driver never got out of the truck when in the pasture. There were some killer mares in there. I do not know where they went , it was a one time thing nut they were fattened for meat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Alright, I stand corrected. There is a balance between horse and beef, differing calories, differing fat, etc. Six of one, half dozen of the other. However, a horse from the cull lot may be too lean. Not enough fat can be a problem, a starving animal is not good to eat. I think this has been the problem with eating horse meat, where the animal has not been cared for.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity why did you settle on horse meat? Not saying it's bad (never tried it myself) I raise and eat sheep, have considered goats. Seems that either of those would be easier and cheaper to raise for slaughter.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

if you sell for human food do you have to have health inspection and state slaughter ?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I talked to an old guy once that procured meat in many shrewd ways. If he could buy it for next to nothing, he would buy anything, feed it for a while, to make sure it was cleaned out, and fattened up a little. He said that horses need to be either young or old, but not too old. He told me that from about two to maybe seven or eight, they spent too much time running around, all full of themselves, made them tough and hard to fatten up. He said that one that got to the point it just stood around and waited on dinner was pretty good eating, and not as tough as a young horse. If they get old and bony, they've gone too far. Most of what's on a horse is fairly lean meat. I always wanted to try french fries made with horse fat, like they do it in Belgium. Supposed to be really good.


----------



## barrel_09 (Jul 17, 2016)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> Just out of curiosity why did you settle on horse meat? Not saying it's bad (never tried it myself) I raise and eat sheep, have considered goats. Seems that either of those would be easier and cheaper to raise for slaughter.



Settled on horse meat for one i was told healthier and leaner. Cheaper to buy horses out of auction yard or they are giving them away. And get just about the same amout meat as you would a steer.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello All
There is one other thing about horse meat .
In the USA most all Tetnus Vaccinations are made from horse blood. Humanly kept
IF you eat horse meat in quantity and then have to get a tetnus injection you will have a reaction, it is common in Europe , were they do have many people that eat horse meat on a regular base. There is a alternate made from pig blood used there. 
The Problem there is that Jews,Muslem,etc by Religious Law can not use products from swine because they are "Unclean" animals.
I am a horseman myself but do agree there should be a kill market for bad horses.
BTY: Ya'll been eating horse meat for years when you get a burger at McDonald's.
Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

One question I have would be whether or not there is a slaughter facility near you that would do a horse. No problem if you're doing it yourself but if not? I remember our butcher when I was a kid. My mom joked she was going to bring a horse in and he went crazy-said they stink and he wouldn't do it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hihobaron said:


> Hello All
> There is one other thing about horse meat .
> In the USA most all Tetnus Vaccinations are made from horse blood. Humanly kept
> IF you eat horse meat in quantity and then have to get a tetnus injection you will have a reaction, it is common in Europe , were they do have many people that eat horse meat on a regular base. There is a alternate made from pig blood used there.
> ...


Have you been watching MASH? 
Tetanus vaccines are no longer made with horse serum.


----------



## barrel_09 (Jul 17, 2016)

mulemom said:


> One question I have would be whether or not there is a slaughter facility near you that would do a horse. No problem if you're doing it yourself but if not? I remember our butcher when I was a kid. My mom joked she was going to bring a horse in and he went crazy-said they stink and he wouldn't do it.


Ya, i have do it myself. I haven't been able to find a butcher that would do any horse process. But it saves a lot of money too for me not taking the animal to the butcher too.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sorry, but it would seem that you have never met and/or cared for a horse? They aren't like cattle, and I own both, horses are much more sensitive and cognizant of humans, much more likely to follow you around like a puppy, much more intelligent than you might imagine. Why in the world would you want to keep them for butchering, you will have to have them vetted (west nile, tetanus, strangles, etc, etc, etc), plus wormed, their hooves will need to be kept healthy...? How can you possibly look an animal as fantastic as any Equine in the eye and then slit its throat or put a bullet in its head just to eat it? Beef or pork is better, easier to obtain, less fearful and flighty and you can get any butcher around to cut up a cow/pig for you. 

I am not opposed to horse slaughter, but raising them for consumption in this country, for what reason?? We have every other kind of meat conceivable, what is the point in doing that to an otherwise healthy horse?

Sorry, I don't guess I will understand this one, and I am not trying to provoke an argument here. I waited on baited breath for someone to defend these incredible animals, animals put here for physical use, not for our food. God made cattle, sheep, hogs, fowl, goats (which I couldn't eat either to be honest), and other animals here for food. Horses He made to carry us and work the land for us...just can't see keeping them for slaughter. Sorry, it's my opinion.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

This thread has not been so much about raising them, but giving one a quick, honorable and non-wasteful EOL.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

aoconnor1 said:


> I'm sorry, but it would seem that you have never met and/or cared for a horse? They aren't like cattle, and I own both, horses are much more sensitive and cognizant of humans, much more likely to follow you around like a puppy, much more intelligent than you might imagine. Why in the world would you want to keep them for butchering, you will have to have them vetted (west nile, tetanus, strangles, etc, etc, etc), plus wormed, their hooves will need to be kept healthy...? How can you possibly look an animal as fantastic as any Equine in the eye and then slit its throat or put a bullet in its head just to eat it? Beef or pork is better, easier to obtain, less fearful and flighty and you can get any butcher around to cut up a cow/pig for you.
> 
> I am not opposed to horse slaughter, but raising them for consumption in this country, for what reason?? We have every other kind of meat conceivable, what is the point in doing that to an otherwise healthy horse?
> 
> Sorry, I don't guess I will understand this one, and I am not trying to provoke an argument here. I waited on baited breath for someone to defend these incredible animals, animals put here for physical use, not for our food. God made cattle, sheep, hogs, fowl, goats (which I couldn't eat either to be honest), and other animals here for food. Horses He made to carry us and work the land for us...just can't see keeping them for slaughter. Sorry, it's my opinion.


I would have a hard time eating my horses but I think your objections are cultural. If you can eat one animal I see no logic or reasoning preventing you from eating any. Personally, I am coming around to the vegetarians point of view. I cant really morally justify eating any meat. 

Also, if God is coming into the discussion, I don't think he made any prohibitions about eating horses but he did prohibit the eating of pork.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

tamarackreg said:


> This thread has not been so much about raising them, but giving one a quick, honorable and non-wasteful EOL.



Agreed. 
I have have had to have three horses put down. One was at WSU (sever colic) and the other two I was able to plan ahead. I had them very humanely euthanized and their bodies fed to lions at a zoo. 

I loved all three very much.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I would have a hard time eating my horses .


I too would have a hard time eating my horses, or one that I'd spent a lot of time with, in a less than emergency situation. 

Otherwise, fire up the grill! (or the Treager- maybe, LOL)


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, I understand a quick and painless death, I've had to put 2 of my own down this past couple of years and they were both humanely euthanized. Maybe it's that I have a hard time seeing them as meat animals because I see them all as independent, with different personalities and levels of cognizance. I'm not against anyone having a differing view, but I just couldn't eat one of mine unless something catastrophic happens and I have no choice. And even then I probably couldn't.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Perhaps you should investigate what type of dogs are raised for meat in China, they eat less, have good amounts of meat and are readily available in most all countries and societies.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> Perhaps you should investigate what type of dogs are raised for meat in China, they eat less, have good amounts of meat and are readily available in most all countries and societies.



There is no shortage of unwanted horses in North America and many cultures eat horse meat. 

There is a high end restaurant in Calgary that serves it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

With most drugs there is a waiting period before the meat is safe to eat. There are drugs given to horses that stay in the meat a long time. I learned this in a discussion with a Veterinarian. I can't recall if it was bute or a vaccine.

Raising horses for meat is of no advantage. Horses are not great converters of fiber to meat. Lots of better choices, unless you want to buy killer horses.

McDonalds hamburger has lean, imported Bull meat, shipped in boxes from New Zeeland and Australia. Common for grocery stores, big and small, to add Bull meat to get the fat percentage down.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lot of free horses out there, if butchered during weight gain makes good meat. Butchered yourself, free....James


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Native Americans liked horse meat, I have read that some of them really preferred mule. There are plenty of horses that would be better off in a skillet. There once was a time that you had to be somewhat affluent to have a horse, now with no easy to reach meat market, they are practically worthless. Many people end up having them that couldn't afford to keep a cat, because they can get them free or cheap. Then they get rescued, until the rescue gets overwhelmed and another rescue has to re-rescue them. Then, if somebody that sees a bony horse in a pasture, even a rescue with enough resources to take care of them might get shut down. So they get hauled all over the place, some of them with health problems that are bound to make them uncomfortable on a trailer. If they do go to a meat channel, it is bound to be a long ride. I would think anybody that cared for horses would support horse slaughter, just to ensure a humane end. Make something valuable, and people will treat it a lot better. Do you think anybody would let a horse melt away in a dirt lot if they had a potential for turning those pounds into significant dollars?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

barnbuilder, you are very correct. It is a sad state of affairs these days as far as horse ownership, or really any large animal ownership. I see a lot, know a lot, and prefer to not know a lot! I have several kill pen rescues, all are recovered and can be used for pretty much any discipline. I also have some that have been passed from one rescue to another for various reasons. Sadly, most rescues get overwhelmed with horses that come in with bad behavior issues, medical issues, or just malnourishment issues. They can't afford to keep taking horses, but they refuse not to take them. Then people like me, with a large enough ranch to house quite a few horses, wind up being asked to take them in. I am more of a sanctuary than a rescue, as a lot of my horses I currently have are retirees with issues no one else can handle. I don't mind, but I hate how it happens.

As to eating a horse, I would strongly prefer not to! But I do understand that it is still meat, and sometimes it is what's on hand. But to raise them for eating, I just can't do that. I see their souls in their eyes, and I know who created them, and I just can't. Not bringing God into it, but He specifically says in Leviticus 11:3, that "whatsoever parteth the hoof and is cloven footed, and cheweth the cud, among the beasts, that shall ye not eat". So horses are off the food chain list


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

aoconnor1 said:


> barnbuilder, you are very correct. It is a sad state of affairs these days as far as horse ownership, or really any large animal ownership. I see a lot, know a lot, and prefer to not know a lot! I have several kill pen rescues, all are recovered and can be used for pretty much any discipline. I also have some that have been passed from one rescue to another for various reasons. Sadly, most rescues get overwhelmed with horses that come in with bad behavior issues, medical issues, or just malnourishment issues. They can't afford to keep taking horses, but they refuse not to take them. Then people like me, with a large enough ranch to house quite a few horses, wind up being asked to take them in. I am more of a sanctuary than a rescue, as a lot of my horses I currently have are retirees with issues no one else can handle. I don't mind, but I hate how it happens.
> 
> As to eating a horse, I would strongly prefer not to! But I do understand that it is still meat, and sometimes it is what's on hand. But to raise them for eating, I just can't do that. I see their souls in their eyes, and I know who created them, and I just can't. Not bringing God into it, but He specifically says in Leviticus 11:3, that "whatsoever parteth the hoof and is cloven footed, and cheweth the cud, among the beasts, that shall ye not eat". So horses are off the food chain list


Actually, I think it says ye shall eat them. Otherwise cows and sheep would be off the list and horses on it. 
And there is that exemption for swine (doesn't chew cud)so if you eat pork you've already thrown that whole thing out.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Actually, I think it says ye shall eat them. Otherwise cows and sheep would be off the list and horses on it.
> And there is that exemption for swine (doesn't chew cud)so if you eat pork you've already thrown that whole thing out.


You're right, sorry for the typo!!! Hate typing on my phone!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

aoconnor1 said:


> You're right, sorry for the typo!!! Hate typing on my phone!


Probably that nasty autocorrect. I hate her.

I couldn't raise horses for meat, and I couldn't raise goats for meat. Too much personality, though they do taste good. china absolutely enrages me with their dog eating festival, it breaks my heart.

My only point is, it's pretty hard to morally or ethically say one animal is fine to kill for meat and not another. I can't even morally justify killing any animal for meat though I am still guilty of eating it. I'm easing into vegetarianism by being a lacto/ovo/Pescovegetarian . 
The funniest thing put me over the edge? Another forums founder works in the dairy industry and rescues some Dairy cows going to slaughter. She posted a pic of the face of one of her latest rescues and said, "think of this the next time you buy a pound of hamburger" 
That was it for me. Weird, huh? Just the idea that an animal spends an unnatural life in a dairy barn and then is rewarded by the terror of a slaughter house. 

I know I'm still contributing by buying dairy products and eggs though I'm buying grass fed and pastured dairy and eggs. I figure every little bit helps though.

I probably have some autocorrect doozies in here too.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If the almighty hadn't intended for us to eat animals, he wouldn't have stuffed them full of yummy meat. We throw dogs in the garbage after euthanizing them, and there are starving people that would gladly eat them, right here among us. I had an Asian chicken buyer ask me one time, at my farm, how much for the fat dog? I wasn't offended, I didn't sell her, but I realized that there is an answer to overcrowded shelters. I have talked to Korean war veterans that ate dog. It's meat, has it's own flavor, most found it a little greasy, but slap some kimchi on the plate with it and most found it better than C-rats.

Cat is another interesting meal. Don't tell me that those things have souls, they are demons, the only thing stopping them from torturing their owners like a mouse is their size. I like bobcat, I have heard that mountain lion is good. I think bobcat is one of the best meats you can find, like pork or veal. From what I can tell by examining road killed house cats, their meat is darker than that of bobcat.

Wonder how many "unusable" horses got turned out back when people used horses? Genetics can play a role in desirable behavior, definitely in structural issues, wonder if it wasn't simpler to breed extra and sell the ones that didn't turn out right to the butcher? I don't think that the old farmers applied the save them all mentality and took the extra time training or doctoring. They didn't have time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

For at least the past hundred years, the French have been breeding towards meatier Percheron horses. For a while there wasn't much difference between French and American Percherons. But as the French bred for meat, the US bred for height and action, there is a startling difference.

Europe culls harder to comply with soundness and a breed standard, so their livestock and horses are more consistent.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

My gut feeling is that the original poster was simply stirring the pot...having said that I have enjoyed following this thread and reading everyone's thoughts on the issue. I very much appreciate the fact that in 3 pages of comments everyone was respectful of each others opinions. It's been a good read!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> We throw dogs in the garbage after euthanizing them, and there are starving people that would gladly eat them, right here among us.


 The generally accepted method of euthanizing dogs is lethal injection, rendering them unfit to eat. 

Since road kill deer and other meaty animals lay on the roadside, untouched, I believe there isn't the demand for non-traditional meat that you might imagine.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, deer would be traditional meat, and anyone would know that roadkilled deer is garbage in most instances. There are too many deer that are just too easy to get to waste time skinning one to find out 90% of the meat is bloodshot and infused with stomach acid.

Yep, normally our dogs are injected, in my experience, people that would be of the right ethnicity to eat dog, don't eat much meat that they didn't witness the death of. If you think that dogs don't get eaten in the united states you are not familiar with our cultural diversity.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't imagine that raising horses for meat would be economical. They don't have a good feed conversion ratio and they need a lot more care than cattle do. Hooves have to be trimmed no more that 8 weeks apart and horses have more veterinary needs and shelter needs.

However, there are a lot of very cheap horses available out there. If a horse has been crippled, he is most likely to be put down and if he is going to die anyway, there is no good reason to waste all that meat.

Look for crippled or unwanted horses or horses with bad temperaments. Take them home, worm them, and then pour some good feed and grain into them for the withdrawal period of the wormer. Might as well go for the withdrawal period for antibiotics while you are at it.

Kill humanely, fast and without fear. There is no reason to not eat the meat.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Look for horses with bad temperaments. .



I can definitely think of a few I've had that I would have eaten while I was picking myself or my kid up off the ground.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

haypoint said:


> For at least the past hundred years, the French have been breeding towards meatier Percheron horses. For a while there wasn't much difference between French and American Percherons. But as the French bred for meat, the US bred for height and action, there is a startling difference.
> 
> Europe culls harder to comply with soundness and a breed standard, so their livestock and horses are more consistent.


 I'd be interested in some references on that. It's always been my understanding that Europe bred for more muscle because it made for a better working animal. The resulting meatier build of course makes for more meat, but that's not the main intent, from my understanding.



barnbilder said:


> Well, deer would be traditional meat, and anyone would know that roadkilled deer is garbage in most instances. There are too many deer that are just too easy to get to waste time skinning one to find out 90% of the meat is bloodshot and infused with stomach acid.
> 
> Yep, normally our dogs are injected, in my experience, people that would be of the right ethnicity to eat dog, don't eat much meat that they didn't witness the death of. If you think that dogs don't get eaten in the united states you are not familiar with our cultural diversity.


 I fully admit not being aware or interested in any cultural diversity in the US which eats dog meat, but the fact remains that all conventionally euthanized animals in which drugs are used are unfit for consumption. 

I do have to wonder, with all of the real and especially imagined abuses which the animal rights nuts crusade against, why aren't they speaking out at all about the horror of those who eat dogs in the US?


----------

